# Hopper Level Help Needed



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Load cells.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

sonic on top 
or nuclear on both sides


----------



## theloop82 (Aug 18, 2011)

We use these for similar applications in our plant 

http://www.automation.siemens.com/m.../ultrasonic/transmitters/Pages/the-probe.aspx


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> sonic on top
> or nuclear on both sides


Are you permitted to use nuclear across an open hopper? The only place I have ever seen them used is on a closed tank.


----------



## Fixastang (Sep 4, 2012)

*Hopper Level*

We do not want to use nuclear. I have been looking at a few models from Flowline and Endress Hauser. We have not used any of Flowline's products and have limited experience with Endress Hauser. I am open for suggestions/comments regarding these two brands (or others.) Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

We use Rosemount guided wave for most things but when it can't touch the process for whatever reason we use the non contacting radar level transmitters. They aren't cheap though.


----------



## smartblonde (Jan 26, 2014)

just the cowboy said:


> Load cells.


So the entire hopper gets weighed? I'm sure that would require a complete redesign.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Are you permitted to use nuclear across an open hopper? The only place I have ever seen them used is on a closed tank.


I didn't read the OP too carefully and yes it would at least have to have a cage over it to keep folks/critters out of the beam


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

smartblonde said:


> So the entire hopper gets weighed? I'm sure that would require a complete redesign.


Yes a scale system would work as long as not piping or conduit touched the hopper.

They even make load cells that can be attached to the structure and measure the steel being compressed during loading, if extreme accuracy is not needed.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

theloop82 said:


> We use these for similar applications in our plant
> 
> http://www.automation.siemens.com/m.../ultrasonic/transmitters/Pages/the-probe.aspx


That ultrasonic type is what I meant as sonic

Many good MFR's


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

With no or little dust, or vapors, Ultrasonic would be my first choice for ease of use and installation. If money permitted, loads cells would be the best. IMO


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Non - contacting radar with filtering software can do crap loads.


----------

